# Coyotes not responding..walking away



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

Well to start i got into my first set yesterday morning just before sunrise. i set my foxpro out to the left of me fifty yards or so. i sat there for a few minutes and then i started a jack rabbit distress. i seen four deer come out of th woods into a clearing in front of me.so i started to glass the area.then i notice something curled up on the hillside out in front of me it was quite a ways out there but it didnt react at all to the call. all of the sudden there was another coyote walking towards that yote right thru the deer and it was looking back at were i was calling from.and he actually he started moving faster away from me. i am still running my call. then a third one comes out of the woods down below me were the second one came out of. eventually they all meet were the one was laying down. then they all three started running away from were i was calling. they were all to far away to take a shot all i could do is watch the three get away .....how frustated i was. does anyone have any advice on what to do in this situation or know what i might have done wrong or differant. thanks for any advice


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I think they seen you walking in to your stand


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

not sure if they could of see me but the one out in front on the hillside would of seen me long before the other two would of i think but you would be right.


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

i mean you could be right...oops my spelling ad typing suck


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Like Sask said they might have seen you. They might have heard you walking in. I also have had a similar thing happen in a particular spot where I can not get them to cross a certain area of the field to come to me and I can't go to their boundary cause they will see me. I read somewhere that coyotes have ranges and that they won't cross the boundary into another packs area no matter what. I have no idea if this is true, just read it. i have also had what you are describing happen when the weather is nice. Usually not at day break. Who knows, someone may have called at them a couple days ago and they knew the program. They are coyotes, they are smart.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Makes sense to me what the others are saying. If you had some woods in fairly close proximity, it would be quite probable that they saw or heard you set up - without you being able to see them. You did not state your volume on the foxpro, or the wind direction/velocity, but I doubt it was the factor - especially when the curled up dog didn't even react.

If there is any chance that an unseen dog may see or hear you, you would be best off assuming that you will be heard or seen, and alter your sneak/setup accordingly. It appears that you are in a good area. It should be fun and challenging to change the sound (maybe only use coyote language next time), change the approach, and on another day get the opportunity to whack em.

Good luck, and please keep us posted.
KD


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

You know the more i think of about it...it is quit possible that they heard me.the wind was not that strong that morning and i might of had my fox pro a little to loud. and the area i am hunting is holding alot of coyotes, but just wondering how most of you that use a fox pro what kind of volumne do you start with and end with in your sequence. thanks for the input everyone it all helps.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo, ckchub: Haven't been out for more than a month -- too many deer hunters, work, weather, blah-blah-blah. But the second last time I was out, I ran into a frustrating situation similar to what you described. As I was walking into a set on the downwind side of a large bush, I crested a hill and saw a yote messing around about 400 yards away. He didn't see me so I parked my butt, extended the Harris, broke out the FX3.

I immediately got his attention. He looked in my direction, sat down and didn't move. I was atop a hill a bit, but with the trees behind me and my camo, I didn't think he could really make me out as danger. I played an assortment of calls -- JR distress, howls, pup distress, rodent. He had absolutley no interest in them. I was hoping I could pull him in a bit because 400 yards is beyond my abilities and if I could have brought him in 100 yards I would have lit the fire. But he just wasn't buying.

Slowly, he trotted off to the east although he's stopped to give a look in my direction every once in a while as I continued calling. His leisurely place told me he wasn't spooked by my presence, he just wasn't paying attention to anything I had to say. I still don't know for sure what the problem was. Had he played the game before? Or was he just in the mood that he wasn't at all interested in what I threw at him even though I gave him a full menu of distress and vocalizations?

That's how it goes. It was interesting, though, to see his reaction -- or lack of reaction -- to the call. It was still fun -- at least that's what I keepng telling myself. And it just reinforced what I've experienced over the years -- some days everything works, some days nothing works.

Picked up a new pair of snowshoes yesterday. The second season starts tomorrow. Game on.

Good luck. Saskcoyote


----------

